# 99-03 Wrangler for 950ft drive? Fisher HT/SD?



## rbergevine (Nov 6, 2008)

I plowed my 950 ft asphalt drive with a Chevy 1500 and Fisher 7.5 for 1st two years (my first two plowing) and it worked great. Truck rotted out and last two years I hired it out and have been displeased. I'm getting back in the game and test drove some Jeeps including one with a smallish 6.5(?) older Fisher (InstaAct pump). I LOVE how much more nimble the Jeeps are and was pleasantly surprised how it felt with the plow on - the old Chevy felt like a beast.. The Jeep better suits our family needs year round so that's our multi-use plan. 

Will the Wrangler work out decent for me? Enough power for that length drive? I have plenty of room on each both sides of drive so the plowing is fairly easy - a few long passes widening things out. The Jeeps I'm considering are all 2200 FGAWR which never is a match for plows I want - I do not want the real light duty ones (Homesteaders, etc.) rather a medium duty. I'm partial to Fisher because I learned on one and know all the components because I rebuilt the first one I had but I am open minded to final setup. My questions:

1) Will the Wrangler be decent enough equipment for my need? (4.0L Sport/Sahara)
2) Will Fisher Dealer install the HT or SD on it? EMatch wants 2500 FGAWR? 
3) other similar plow options to go on the 2200 FGAWR

I'm not so concerned about a bit overload because it will be on the Jeep only the 10 or so events we have here in Southeastern Mass and I will only be doing my long drive, otherwise it will be off the Jeep.

Everyone on Plowsite helped me learn a lot a few years ago and would appreciate insights as I move to the Jeep side of the Fun. I'm sold on getting a Jeep this go around but want to make sure my seasoned Jeep experts support it for my needs, and what you suggest.

So answers to the questions and ANY other input would be appreciated.
Thanks!
Russell


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

the jeep will work just fine. use *real* snow tires and add some weight to the back. I use a 200 - 500# steel that plugs into the receiver hitch.

in years past the 7 1/2 fisher RD (same plow now called the HD) would mount up to the fisher LD push plates


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

If you purchase the Jeep, you won't ever go back to a truck.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

A lot of guys use Wranglers for plowing and love them. I have a full-sized 7' pro-plow on an XJ (Cherokee) and it works fine. One thing I would factor in is what sort of drifts you get with your driveway and if you need more than a straight blade. My long driveway drifts pretty bad and the drifts pack in pretty tight. I recently bought a V plow for my chevy. If that happens to you, may consider a V plow which will allow you to break through even the heaviest stuff, and also scoop for better snow movement. You may have see the Jeep with a light-duty V plow designed for a Utility Vehicle. That looks like a sweet set-up. If if you don't need that and decide to go with a straight blade, I suspect your Jeep will work fine. Lastly, try to find a jeep with a hard-top for better heat.

MLG


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Both the HT and SD will work fine on the 99 to 06 Wranglers (Fisher says 99-03). It depends on which style lift you want. The HT has a piston to lift and lower the plow. The SD has a chain to lift the plow up and down. There is one guy that uses an 04 Rubicon with an SD 6' 8" with no problems. He plows way more area then what you plan to plow out. Stay with the 4.0 engine, and an auto trans. Hard top is also a good idea not only for heat, but to mount a warning light if you want one. Most dealers will look on their computer and say a Homesteader is what you need. However if they look on the parts list, it does list both mounts and plows for the TJ Jeeps.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I plow an 800+ foot sloped gravel driveway and the associated ditch area with a 1971 CJ5.


----------



## rbergevine (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I get no drifts since my drive runs through deep woods.

I'm lookign at 99-03 Jeeps - trying to find the best used one for the best price. Are the dealers going to install it? Seems like a crapshoot from what I hear since its borderline depending on what guideline they consider.

Nice Western setup Magik235.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

I wrote this on another post, but yesterday I was at a show and saw the new Snow Dawg V-Plow that is designed for 1/2 ton PU's. They will be available in the fall. It's about 200 lbs lighter than thir regular V-plow and it has flared outer edges of the moldboard and lower trip-edge like the Westerns. Also has Stainless Steel moldboard. The controls are relay style, not electronic module. The relays are interchangeable so if somethig fails, you could still finish the job, and/or get it up to get home, worst case. I was impressed with the construction. The S/S moldboard has a ground finish that should theoretically reduce snow sticking to it. This might be a great plow solution for a Jeep. Price was $4,975 installed. You won't have to worry about rust forming under crappy powdercoating and rusting holes in the blade like on most plows. Now down pressure but the blade is heavy enough to do the job.

MLG


----------



## rbergevine (Nov 6, 2008)

I bought a 2001 Wrangler Sahara 4.0 Auto in mint condition w 80k miles. I was already rigged up with a year old 6.5 Meyers and it works awesome. I drove the Jeep around with the plow and everything was so tight and nimble. When I get through my law school exams the next 2 weeks I will post a photo or two. Thanks again for the input. I'll be hanging on the Jeep forum as winter approaches.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

That's a good way to go to save a lot of hassles. Meyer makes a good product. You'll be good to go for a while. 

MLG


----------



## tsut (Nov 18, 2010)

Sig line provides the details. One season of happiness after the F250 bought the farm. Use it on about 600 ft of asphalt. With drifts being common. Multiple passes, no issues. Don't fear a 5 speed. Super turning radius near the house and out-bulding. 

Have fun!


----------

